

Arizona Execution Of Inmate Takes Nearly Two Hours - sizzle
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/07/23/334632862/arizona-execution-of-inmate-takes-nearly-two-hours?sc=tw

======
angersock
Bullets are a hell of a lot cheaper.

